# Would like feedback on my art



## Darkchild130 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello! As well as being an aspiring writer I'm also an aspiring artist.

I would like some feedback on the cover for my novel, soon to be self published.
Unfortunately this forum will only let me upload very small files so the picture is quote low resolution.

I'd like to know what people think, if it catches the eye, would appeal to the military scifi fan etc.
Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## D-E-M-Emrys (Aug 12, 2013)

Heck, I really like that! Even as a thumbnail it stands out. If I saw this on the Amazon market place it'd definitely catch my eye. I think the yellow backing around the black text is a perfect match, and the figure is stand out enough for you to know what it is from the get go. Shading is wicked, too.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks mate! The yellow was a last minute decision, my drab palette sort of merges together in thumb nail form so I threw in the yellow to catch the eyeballs of my intended victims.

Thanks for the feedback dude.


----------



## D-E-M-Emrys (Aug 12, 2013)

Never a problem, always a pleasure! How far along are you with the story? I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nearly finished part one, which is 30,000 words. I plan to release it episodically, as I really liked how John Scalzi's last novel worked out. Each part will be roughly 30k in word count and I will release it as cheaply as possible for maximum exposure.
I'm not sure if Amazon lets you price things at zero, but failing that it will be 50p or something.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 13, 2013)

Cool artwork. It has a slight manga appearence. Good luck with your book Darkchild130.


----------



## D-E-M-Emrys (Aug 13, 2013)

I have experience in publishing on amazon.

If you're looking to permanent price at £0 the only way to do it is to also publish on smashwords for free, and then force amazon to pricematch.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ill check that out, thanks.

Also, I've never been told my work has a manga like appearance before. I'm not sure what to think about that. Not sure if I like manga lol.


----------



## D-E-M-Emrys (Aug 13, 2013)

I wouldn't say manga - more (and I don't know the real name so you'll have to excuse me) graphic novel style. I picked up a x-men graphic last year and it reminds me of that. Gritty!


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 13, 2013)

So more of a western comic style. I can live with that


----------



## lauren$77 (Aug 19, 2013)

I love the artwork! its great! 

But you could improve the typeface at the side - _sorry I'm a stickler for typography can't help myself_ (as I qualified and worked as a graphic designer for years)  I feel at the moment it detracts from the artwork!


----------



## lauren$77 (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry I'm not being massively helpful here - perhaps if the typeface was in caps, punchier typeface (can only think of 'impact' or 'Bernard MT' as my PC is somewhat limited for typefaces, but there are lots you can download from the internet that aren't so generic and I think would work better).


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 19, 2013)

I do all my art on an iPad so I'm somewhat limited on the Fonts I can use etc. I'm pretty much limited to whatever is on mobile photoshop (not much). I might try putting it in caps though thanks.


----------



## lauren$77 (Aug 19, 2013)

If you're using photoshop you can always try some of the effects, shadowing, emboss too? 

Just wondering why does it say part 1? ... that's a bit of a doh question really! I just don't think of novels divided into parts I guess.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 19, 2013)

I will be releasing it episodically in chunks of roughly 30,000 words just to see if I can garner any interest in my work. Obviously for as cheap as possible, free if I can.

I've used a photoshop fade effect for the yellow as it was really very bright, but all that embossing/shadow stuff feels like an early 2000s power point presentation to me.
I'd rather keep it simple.


----------



## lauren$77 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sure I've read its always good to give away a chunk, get the hook in!

Powerpoint with all its fade in and out effects! Shame on anyone who still does that!


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thankfully most of the power points I see nowadays have zero effects. By the gods I hate PowerPoint.


----------



## Clever-Fox (Aug 21, 2013)

Agreed, but, alas, I have to use it for school.

Anyway, the cover looks good! It would definitely stand out in a bookstore amid some of the more drab and "colorless" books.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 21, 2013)

Without reading the story it's difficult to comment on whether the artwork appeals to your audience. But somehow the face seems a little 'boyish' for the rest of the cover and the cigarette seems out of place. Difficult to say why.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think I'll get rid of the cigarette, you are not the first person to mention it to me.

He is artificially young, so the boyish features work for me, and I'm trying to appeal to the gamer crowd (both warhammer types and fans of videogame fluff) also military types, as I'm a soldier I hope my experience comes through in the fighting scenes.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 21, 2013)

Darkchild130 said:


> I think I'll get rid of the cigarette, you are not the first person to mention it to me.



Thinking about it the cigarette seems out of place because the torso has the appearance of someone with self-esteem, someone who wouldn't want to 'taint' his body.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh gods no, his physiology is governed by augmetics and micro processors in his brain, he couldn't get fat if he tried. He's a wreck of a man on the inside.


----------



## lauren$77 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wouldn't that be great!  - god I'm tired of skipping meals to keep my weight down! Where can I get some??


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 23, 2013)

You can be brought up in a military orphanage and get selected at 14 years old to join the commando corps. Then if you survive the augmentation process (genetic compatibility is a bit iffy) after a two year indoctrination course you can get sent to the most dangerous war zones throughout the galaxy until you die.

But it's ok, because you don't get fat!


----------



## lauren$77 (Aug 23, 2013)

What a shame I'm 20 years too old!  And not really warming to the whole 'most dangerous war zones' thing either! ...but on the bright side I wouldn't get fat..mmmm.


----------



## B Bat (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool. Impressive. Powerful. Nice style. Very unique. Conveys a message instantly. Sexy.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Darkchild130 (Sep 12, 2013)

I changed my mind and decided to age my MC a bit. I wanted to remove the cigarette but it was too much work (especially the smoke) as I had already merged the layers.

Plus, an additional bonus navy seal for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## Darkchild130 (Sep 12, 2013)

Stay frosty!


----------



## jastius (Sep 12, 2013)

you are extremely talented darkchild

you could make the cigarette into a toothpick and have the smoke coming from the gun barrel.

if you want you can manipulate your drawings and text with a photoimaging set up and then layer it into ipad. they have free downloadable ones.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for the compliment, but there is no gun in the cigarette picture!


----------



## jastius (Sep 13, 2013)

sorry... i thought that was a rifle over his shoulder but i guess that must be some kind of compound bow. could only see the tip and with what looked like multiple cartridge belts upon him, i made an assumption.  i still think it is cool..


----------



## Darkchild130 (Sep 13, 2013)

It is a TACSAT antenna, to allow him to communicate on multiple radio wavelengths.

His primary weapon is an assault rifle but it is not shown in this pic.
Plus, being a real soldier, I would never allow my characters to shoulder their weapons muzzle up, poor skills and drills


----------



## jastius (Sep 14, 2013)

my bad! the guy with the helmet was truly cool


----------



## Darkchild130 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks, I was trying a new style with that picture.


----------



## FrancoleonDollarhyde (Oct 31, 2013)

It looks really good.
Kinda reminds me of some GI-JOE covers, I think I saw that same color pallet on some of those.
It is appealing, and will get attention, curiosity will do the rest.
Is it your main character in the comic, may I ask what his name is.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Nov 13, 2013)

His name is Damon Wright, and Thankyou for the compliment. The novella has been proof read, been through several edits and my beta readers have given me positive feedback, so I will probably publish it soon.


----------



## Colbey Frost (Dec 5, 2013)

I like it. His face is what makes it for me. That smile . The only thing I would say is his right eye, the green one, looks a little flat, if you were looking for ways to improve still. Not as much details as the rest maybe, I don't know. Does it have to be green, could it be yellow like the book cover bits? And the tattoo on the arm looks like it's been drawn on rather than tattood, as if it's temporary. And maybe more of a grey for the smoke instead of black for more of a contrast, as it gets lost until it's past his head.

Do like it, though


----------



## Darkchild130 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, the tattoos are meant to be amateurish, as apart from the smart code, the character tattoos himself. So I can live with drawn on. The eye will not be changed but I agree about the smoke, I have never liked the smoke.

I'm glad you like the face, the expression is the part I worked on the hardest.


----------

